# Newbies Garage



## Runum (Oct 24, 2010)

Here's where we park the daily drivers.  The vette is long gone.  Hasn't be replaced yet.  Maybe a viper in my future.


----------



## havasu (Oct 25, 2010)

Great looking garage! I gotta ask, is that checkerboard pattern between the red stripe on the wall a wallpaper, an emblem, or hand painted?


----------



## Runum (Oct 25, 2010)

The checkered pattern in the red stripe is 2' wide tape.  I bought it from some circle track racing suppplier.  Been a while, sorry, can't remember who.


----------



## havasu (Oct 25, 2010)

The tape is a great touch!


----------



## Eddie44 (Oct 25, 2010)

Very nice look!  Exactly what I intend to do with my garage.  

I have to disagree with your choice of vehicles though. lol!  Being an owner of two Vettes I can't imagine you wanting a Viper.  I see you had a C4, drive a C6 before you choose the Viper.  I think you'll find a huge difference between the two.


----------



## Runum (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys.



Eddie44 said:


> I have to disagree with your choice of vehicles though. lol!  Being an owner of two Vettes I can't imagine you wanting a Viper.  I see you had a C4, drive a C6 before you choose the Viper.  I think you'll find a huge difference between the two.



I guess the reason I'm not seriously considering a vette is the belly button factor.  I got the C4 vette(#100 1991) and then I see lots of vettes.  I love them but dang they're everywhere.

Next cars I have considered are Viper, Jag XKR, or an Aston Martin.  Comments or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Eddie44 (Oct 25, 2010)

The Viper is a great car but the Vette will arguably out perform it with far more comfort.  One of my Vette buds bought a Viper and his comment is you have to drive the Viper but you can comfortably drive the Vette at the same level.  

I respect both the Jag and the AM but being almost 60 I can't get over the reputation British cars had in the 60's and 70's.  I'm sure they're both great rides.  

All I say is don't write off the Vette until you drive a GS or Z06.  Totally different cars than your C4 and cheaper than any of the others.


----------



## Runum (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion Eddie.  I'll look into it.  Gotta get a couple of more rental units filled first.


----------



## Eddie44 (Nov 28, 2010)

Here's the answer for your decision between a Vette and a Viper

http://www.arizonacorvetteenthusiasts.net/arizonavette/forums/index.php?showtopic=16189


----------



## siddle (Jun 1, 2011)

I think thats the best running viper out there.


----------

